# Testex Prolongatum 250 mg



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have got some Testex Prolongatum 250 mg (ciclopentilpropionato de testosterona)

Is it propinate of cypionate as because the way its spelt in spanish confusing.

on the side of the box it says testosterona (D.C.I ) Ciclopentil

Propionato.....................250mg

thanks guys


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*Mr Kryptonite** you have asked this same question on another forum and you had the answer from quite a few members on there if that is you ???????*

*
*

Cyclopentyl propionato = cypionate.........


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nopes never tried testex before so wasnt me but thanks for the information so its cypinate then.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Definitely Cyp.

It's an age old topic on the boards this one.

Apparently Testex do manufacture a Prop but it's 100mg/ml. The 250mg/2ml brown amps are Cyp. The word 'propionato' on the amps is what causes the confusion.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

I love Testex 250. I find it highly qualitative.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

good product....cypionate.


----------



## me fein (Jul 20, 2009)

ya good stuff used in my first and useing in my next


----------



## warrior 72 (Nov 28, 2009)

it's 100% cypionate...don't worry mate!!!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Great product, defo cypionate.


----------



## nba2005uk (Sep 5, 2009)

started these today. oil was very light colour compared to a lot of tests ive used. sucked up in the syringe very easy too? strange as i thought test long esters were supposed to be yellowish colour and thick. anyone else like this?


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

testex is a good one. I had it before brown 2ml bottles if i remember correctly


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah i loved testex dont no why but when i was on it i got no sides at all, Great gains! Havnt found it being used by any one for a wile though??


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

maybe its just not around mate it was down here about two years ago and loads of it was going around but not anymore. everyone loved it


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

jack09 said:


> maybe its just not around mate it was down here about two years ago and loads of it was going around but not anymore. everyone loved it


could be right mate, its a shame was a quality gear and like i said got no sides at all but the best gains


----------



## new guy 3 (Aug 21, 2013)

pea head said:


> good product....cypionate.


hi iv just got a course of testex prolongatum 250 mg im thinking of running it with boldon-300 would this work do you no


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

new guy 3 said:


> hi iv just got a course of testex prolongatum 250 mg im thinking of running it with boldon-300 would this work do you no


Cycle history?


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

these are an all time fav of mine! then suddenly they became rocking horse sh1t around here! havent seen them for ages :confused1:


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

the testex i usesd was a 2ml amp... so 125ml per ml.... i personally perfer 250mg per ml products. i think its a gud product but i get better results with higher dosed cyp.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

new guy 3 said:


> hi iv just got a course of testex prolongatum 250 mg im thinking of running it with boldon-300 would this work do you no


Yes mate...this will work well providing you eat food and lift some weights.


----------

